
Hillel Wayne: Are we *really* engineers? - dochtman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3018ABlET1Y
======
ironmagma
Strange that there’s seemingly no mention of licensure, which to me seems to
be the main difference between software and other disciplines of engineering.

~~~
dochtman
I guess you didn't actually watch the video?

[https://youtu.be/3018ABlET1Y?t=502](https://youtu.be/3018ABlET1Y?t=502)

~~~
ironmagma
Fair enough, I gave it a skim. I still feel that's a pretty big difference and
deserves more time than just a few seconds out of a 30 minute video.

